# Best first pocket knife?



## midwestmom (Jun 24, 2014)

Need suggestions for a first pocket knife for my son. He's 9 which is older than my girls were when they got theirs, but he has Asperger's and fine motor skills, like opening and closing a knife, can be difficult. Not overly worried about sharpness. He knows how to be careful with my knives, but he probably doesn't need to be able to shave or do surgery with it either. All of my folding blades have that gizmo you press to one side to unlock it to close it and that is really hard for him. I could go the Swiss army type since those seem to just fold, but the ones I've seen around here are so flimsy, he'd break the blade for sure.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I know there is a child's first knife style Swiss Army knife. It has a rounded tip to the blade. Roo is only 4 so I haven't really looked at knives for her yet.


----------



## midwestmom (Jun 24, 2014)

That's similar to the one the girls got when they were 5. I'm more worried about the open/ close than I am about pointy blade. I'll look when I go to the outdoor store this weekend, but the kids there were shoveling fries a week ago.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Every Boy needs a Pocket Knife, My first Knife was a Barlow given to me by my Grand father. They are sturdy, well made, and best of all won't cost an Arm and a Leg. Check out Smokey Mountain Knife Works on line, they have a huge selection of knives of all kinds and types, and from very expensive to very inexpensive.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Buck knives have the lock on the end of the handle , it is a big action, made to be used with cold or mittened hands 
http://www.buckknives.com/product/110-folding-hunter-knife/0110FAM01/
Imo a knife without a blade lock is fairly dangerous too


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

I agree with the Buck knife suggestion. Very easy for him to open and close. What you are looking for is the 110 model. I have had one for a very long time. My grandmother got it for me when I was in High School. Even pounded nails with it.... LOL Dang that was over 30 years ago.


----------



## Sparky_D (Jun 3, 2013)

Go to Knives Ship Free and look at their "Knives for Kids" program.

I got one for my grandson. First rate Buck 285 Bantam for $10.

https://www.knivesshipfree.com/knives-for-kids/

They also have plastic snap together model knives you can use as a training aid:

https://www.knivesshipfree.com/klecker-knives-trigger-knife-kit/


----------



## midwestmom (Jun 24, 2014)

Thank you all!


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Sparky_D said:


> Go to Knives Ship Free and look at their "Knives for Kids" program.
> 
> I got one for my grandson. First rate Buck 285 Bantam for $10.
> 
> ...


Sparky, I just went to the knives ship free web page, and I was very impressed. I think that place will be one of my main "go to" places now for Knives.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Some very good suggestions here. I know Roo is not near ready for this but it doesn't mean I can't look...


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

My son just turned 8, I gave him a fixed blade buck with a round tip. He wanted a knife to carry on his belt when we hunt and camp. Little guy has become quite proficient with it!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

hashbrown said:


> My son just turned 8, I gave him a fixed blade buck with a round tip. He wanted a knife to carry on his belt when we hunt and camp. Little guy has become quite proficient with it!


What knife did you get him? Post a picture. I'm curious.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

I put it in my hand so you could see how small it is.


----------



## Sparky_D (Jun 3, 2013)

hashbrown said:


> I put it in my hand so you could see how small it is.
> View attachment 14302


That was my first hunting knife too! Many, many, many years ago...


----------



## prepperking22 (May 21, 2016)

Sparky_D said:


> Go to Knives Ship Free and look at their "Knives for Kids" program.
> 
> I got one for my grandson. First rate Buck 285 Bantam for $10.
> 
> ...


Agree that this is a great site for a great selection of knives.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

I've been carrying a Buck knife almost 50 years. These days I carry a Buck "Gent" (plain) and have several "110's" in tool bags etc. Good knives!


----------



## BrianAz (Oct 2, 2012)

midwestmom said:


> Need suggestions for a first pocket knife for my son. He's 9 which is older than my girls were when they got theirs, but he has Asperger's and fine motor skills, like opening and closing a knife, can be difficult. *Not overly worried about sharpness. He knows how to be careful with my knives, but he probably doesn't need to be able to shave or do surgery with it either.* All of my folding blades have that gizmo you press to one side to unlock it to close it and that is really hard for him. I could go the Swiss army type since those seem to just fold, but the ones I've seen around here are so flimsy, he'd break the blade for sure.


No offense, but the bolded concerns me a little. A safe knife is a sharp knife, a dull one is dangerous. Sharp knives are safer because the blade goes where it is intended, a dull one tears and pulls and tends to jerk away from the cut line.

I know you never said "dull" and that I'm inserting words, but people tend to be afraid of very sharp knives when in fact the opposite is true. Every scar on my hands that came from a knife came from a dull blade.

That said: Can't go wrong with Buck knives. My first folder was a Buck and my first sheath knife was a Buck Pathfinder. Just bought my 9 yr old his first Pathfinder for Christmas. If going the folder route, buy a locking blade.


----------



## midwestmom (Jun 24, 2014)

I meant that I wasn't looking for a rounded blade or anything like that. He handles mine fine.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I've always carried a Case folding knife since i was a little kid. I collected pocket knives starting at 8 years old and always chose the Case 3 blade folding knife. Maybe because my grandpa's did and my dad always had a folding pocket knife. I'm 50 now and still carry one.
http://www.amazon.com/Case-Cutlery-Stockman-Stainless-Synthetic/dp/B0001WB7H2?ie=UTF8&keywords=case%20medium%20stockman&qid=1465353049&ref_=sr_1_6&sr=8-6


----------



## dademoss (Aug 6, 2011)

I carry either a Buck with a lock, or a little Opinel. The Opinel has never folded in use, the Buck you have to watch and be careful.

http://www.opinel-usa.com/collectio...le/products/opinel-no-6-stainless-steel-blade


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

My first knife was a Barlow.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I get piles of free knives from S&W, 5.11, Blackhawk, etc. (all promotional give-a-ways). I hand them out to people all the time and am pretty sure my older kids all have at least a few of each brand. The 5.11 Alpha Scout seems to be their favorite as my oldest boy has asked if I can get more of them.


----------



## midwestmom (Jun 24, 2014)

I got him the one from knives ship free. It's a decent one and he loves that his name is on it. A little bigger than I planned on, but he can open and do close it all by himself, which was my goal. Thank you for helping me find this!


----------



## FloridaPrepper (Jul 20, 2016)

Agreeing with earlier posts suggesting the Buck knife 110. The safety features make it the perfect first knife for your son.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

The first "Best" knife I ever had was a Buck Stockman with three blades, I don't know if they make it anymore or if they do, that it still has the quality of steel in it. My Dad gave it to me probably back in the mid to late 1960's, it was amazingly sharp, sadly it went in the glove box of my 1961 Chrysler 300 G when I sold it for next to nothing when I needed money while hitchhiking up and down the West coast, but that's another store I will probably leave untold.


----------



## Griff (Jan 12, 2013)

We're starting with the small key chain SAKs for our kids. Victorinox Classic, I think. Has a small screwdriver / nail file, scissors, knife blade, tweezers, and a toothpick. Figured they're going to try to use the blade for prying, so might as well have a tool that's made for it. Also easy to attach to a ball chain necklace with a dog tag and LED squeeze light, so they're always handy and a little harder to lose. About 10 bucks. 

Next will be Opinel #8s, probably paint the handles blaze orange and install a screw eye for dummy cord attachment point. 

Not that I've put too much thought into this, or anything...


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I see a LOT of Buck 110 fans, for a kid, its my SECOND choice,
my first would be the old all stainless 4 blade army pocket knife,
it's Craftsman made valox handled copy, OR the good old 4 blade Swiss army knife.

P.S
Good call on the Buck skinner.that was my THIRD hunting knife, my second was THIS bad boy!


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

my first knife was a buck 311 trapper. Awesome knife but I don't even know if it's still being made. I skinned many a muskrat and beaver with that thing.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

http://www.allaboutpocketknives.com/knife_store/item909-35020.html
here you go. NOT a bad price as far as quality blades go.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Magus are those Two Knives "Old Hickories" or "Green Rivers"? I carried a Knife just like those when I was a Kid. I carried it in a Plains Indian style Sheath, and along with my Bow or Front Stuffer, Moccasins and Skins, my Neighbors didn't know what to make of me.


----------



## Cidney00 (Jul 9, 2013)

Sog trident is a good solid folding knife. It has a lock to prevent it from unintentional opening which i glue into the open position just for personal preference. The blade close safety is on the side of the knife making it very easy to operate if someone has fine motor skill issues


----------



## Cidney00 (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

My first knife was a case XX sodbuster Jr. At age 7 a gift from my "crazy" uncle Tom. Then when I was 10 he gave me a swiss army knife he brought back from Germany.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

I prefer a multi-blade.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*First knife*

A boy's first knife should have a picture of "Hopalong Cassidy " on the handle !


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Another vote for buck knives. Grew up with them and even processed my first deer with one. Swiss army good too but you have to get a real one.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Another vote for buck knives. Grew up with them and even processed my first deer with one. Swiss army good too but you have to get a real one.


About fake Swiss army knives, I got 3 of them, one was a gift from someone who dose not know better. Another was from a magazine as a resign gift.
I got the real thing & a leatherman, the real mult-tool.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

crabapple said:


> About fake Swiss army knives, I got 3 of them, one was a gift from someone who dose not know better. Another was from a magazine as a resign gift.
> I got the real thing & a leatherman, the real mult-tool.


I love my leatherman wave but want to upgrade to the surge. I really hate that black sheath with velcro they come with though. Almost lost my leatherman in the woods multiple times. Had to quit wearing it until I got a better sheath.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*First pocket knife*








My first knife was a "Camp King", very similar to the Swiss Army Knife.

It was given to me by my Dad, who rounded the point off on a grinder first.

He also dulled it on the grinder so it was basically a butter knife when he gave it to me.

I was thrilled and spent the next week trying to sharpen it on a brick.

I wish I still had it but I tied it to a stick to make a spear and lost it down a Ground Hog's hole it an attempt to bag a ground hog that was about the same size as me .


----------



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

A beautiful 3-inch serrated Winchester with belt clip did the trick for me. I still have it. Going on about 6 years now I think. It was easy to sharpen and easy to throw because the handle was heftier than the blade. Never used it on anything but rope and squirrels though. I got a fishing knife later on, and just recently got a real live skinning and gutting kit.


----------

